
The Secret Tesla Motors Master Plan (Just Between You and Me) - allenleein
https://www.tesla.com/blog/secret-tesla-motors-master-plan-just-between-you-and-me
======
java-man
I wish everyone were able to express their thoughts that clear!

(crawls in the corner and sobs)

------
judge2020
(2006)

